# RFA's Olna,Olmeda & Olwen



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone got any photos of RFA's Olna, Olmeda and Olwen
being towed out of Portsmouth to Alang in May 01, July 94 and
May 01 respectively ?


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

George, I searched the gallery for Olmeda and there are a couple of pictures there of the "Last Voyage". Could'nt continue with the other two as I ran out of kleenex (exclam)


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm made of sterner stuff!
Olmeda - (own power) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=100379 and (Stevo) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/170310/ppuser/2175
Olwen - (courtesy of Stevo) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/170103/ppuser/2175 and (somewhere en route) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=185990
Olna - (Stevo) http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/170104/ppuser/2175


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

*olna Olmeda & Olwen*

Thanks David
I don't have the same feelings for them as Pat.
I only ever sailed in one of them, Olwen, under Geordie R and
hated every minute of it.


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

George.GM said:


> Thanks David
> I don't have the same feelings for them as Pat.
> I only ever sailed in one of them, Olwen, under Geordie R and
> hated every minute of it.


When was that? I sailed in her, in 1969, we were at the Prince of Wale's inauguration as part of the fleet review. Only my second trip as deck boy, found it a bit strange! I didn't stay long, paid off in Wallsend where she was having a bit of work done, not sure if it was a refit.


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

*RFA's Olna, Olwen and Olmeda*

I joined her in March '68 in Singapore and we went home via Hong Kong, Aden
Port Elizabeth to Wallsend in June.


----------

